
Show HN: A voxel design tool built on the top of CSS transformations - fatiherikli
https://fatiherikli.github.io/voxel
======
mnutt
This is neat, and reminds me of
[http://www.themaninblue.com/experiment/Cubescape/new.php](http://www.themaninblue.com/experiment/Cubescape/new.php)
circa 2010. Very clever uses of css.

------
greggman
Cute but just in case this is an extremely inefficient way to display this
kind of data both inefficient in speed and in memory. It also fails in firefox
because the algorithms for sorting 3D css are not specified. Or if they've
have been finally firefox hasn't implemented them. And, even if they have been
specified that just adds more crazy work the browser would have to do what a
canvas 2d or webgl solution would not

------
delinka
Cute, but perhaps incomplete? If I leave the POV right where it is, and if I
plan my artwork correctly, maybe I can build something. But if after I start,
I decide I need to hang a voxel off the other side of an existing voxel, I
spin the view around, the voxels have no back side that I can select to attach
against.

~~~
throwaway2016a
That could happen even if you just want an overhang on the back side. The tool
should handle this case but as a workaround you could always lay out voxels as
scaffolding then delete them.

------
vityaz_
Getting flashbacks of the Sim City 3000 building architect tool.

------
NetOpWibby
This is nice. Had some issues when moving the scene but still, a nice V1. I'd
love something like this for three.js.

~~~
beaconstudios
same here - a three.js implementation could help with adding rotation,
translation and zooming.

------
eridius
There's no way to delete cubes in Safari. Control-click just adds a cube like
regular click does.

------
phkahler
Rendering errors. Build up, then out, then change color and click around at
random.

~~~
otsdr
You probably dragged by mistake, revealing the missing backfaces.

~~~
fatiherikli
I can reproduce it, thank you. I'll work on that.

~~~
jwtadvice
Similarly if you click on one point continuously it creates "non-physical"
topologies and overlapping blocks.

But seriously, really cool work. Excited about the future of CSS with VR, 3D
displays, etc.

------
rvdm
I like the clean UI.

------
dyeje
Are the missing faces on the cubes on purpose?

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Are you using Firefox? I have the same issues, and I believe it's caused by
CSS z-order bugs in Firefox.

Edit: possibly this:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=810685](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=810685)

~~~
bobwaycott
Seeing the same issue in Safari 10 on Sierra.

